# Constantly changing..roans :)



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Roans almost always get dark in the winter. My BO used to have a brown roan mare that looked like brown rabicano in the winter. I had no idea she was a roan until she shed.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Not exactly relevant, but I a forming a theory that bay roans have more of a ´who, me?´ fake-innocent look than other colours... Anyone with me?


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely...he has a bad habit of using his mouth to 'explore'..and when he gets in trouble he has this startled expression like 'What?!! I didn't do anything!'


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ha Ha, how cute!!*


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I LOVE bay roans! Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## ariatgirl2008 (Sep 17, 2012)

TY breezy. I can't wait unitl he fills out and finishes growing.. He just turned 3 in april and is kind of disporportionate.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

very pretty boy you have there! I love roans too, it's kind of fun how they change color with the seasons.


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's a few of our Ardennes Moomin, she changes alllll the time lol...


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^^ That is one THICK (and beautiful) horse!!!!

I have a blue roan who is constantly changing colors with the seasons. I find it wonderful, my gelding is extra roany this spring, as he usually is. For the sake of space, these are pics over the last year...

Last year this time.









Summer


















Fall









winter


















about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

And these are random throughout the past 15 years I have owned him 

Summer









Spring









Winter (blanketed)


















Summer









Summer









OK that's enough for now lol


----------

